# Casting Cart build



## DLGunn (May 28, 2016)

I recently started casting. And as you may know, you start to build up a decent amount of materials needed for casting. I have been wanting to build a casting cart for a while now. I want a place to store the pressure pot and the supplies. 

So tomorrow night (May 29th) on my friends live Youtube show I will be building a casting cart. If you would like to watch and join in on the conversation, we would love to have you. 

The show is at 7pm eastern, 6pm central time, this Sunday night. Here is a link to the show: https://youtu.be/cfsIMYLKDdk

If you can't watch live, the show will be available online after the live show is over. I will also be posting a complete build video in the next week or so on my Youtube channel. I will post some pics and a link to that video here when it's uploaded.


----------

